
Ask HN: Is uifaces broken? - andrewfromx
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;uifaces.com is a great service. Is there anything else like it? I need 10,000 user images and load more doesn&#x27;t work on uifaces.com anymore. Also the faq is broken.
======
dangrossman
> Is uifaces broken?

"Hi friends, I recieved a note from Amazon this week "EC2 has detected
degradation of the underlying hardware hosting your Amazon EC2 instance
[uifaces]. Due to this degradation, your instance could already be
unreachable." I've set up this temporary version of UIFaces while I rebuild!"

[http://uifaces.com/about](http://uifaces.com/about)

~~~
andrewfromx
ohhhhh I read that but didn't connect that to the reason I can't get more than
a handle of photos. Now I understand. duh. I'm dumb, thanks.

